# Medtronic Minimed 670g



## Phil65 (Sep 19, 2019)

Started on the Medtronic Minimed 670g today, so far so good! CGM next week


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 19, 2019)

I look forward to hearing how you get on with this Phil.
I feel that I am getting you to do my homework before my change of pump next Feb.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 19, 2019)

The 640G is starting to be rolled out around the country now, so I’d be very interested in knowing how you get on with it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 19, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> The 640G is starting to be rolled out around the country now, so I’d be very interested in knowing how you get on with it.



They seem to be running the MM640G and MM670G in parallel in most places. My MM640G is almost 4 years old and coming up for renewal. In my area it seems the MM670G is only available if you can commit to full time sensors (in most cases self-funded).


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> They seem to be running the MM640G and MM670G in parallel in most places. My MM640G is almost 4 years old and coming up for renewal. In my area it seems the MM670G is only available if you can commit to full time sensors (in most cases self-funded).


Is the 670 just a 640 with bells and whilstles, so if no sensors active would it revert to behaving in the same way with the same tools as the 640, such as different types of Bolus, TBRs, ....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 20, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Is the 670 just a 640 with bells and whilstles, so if no sensors active would it revert to behaving in the same way with the same tools as the 640, such as different types of Bolus, TBRs, ....



The 670 is the next evolution of the pump with an improved algorithm, but which is really always intended to be used with sensors. In Manual Mode it responds quite like a 640, but it also has Auto Mode which aims to reduce high BG as well as avoid hypos with the intention of increasing time in range, reducing variability and targeting a BG of 6.5mmol/L.

If you aren’t using sensors a MM640G would be more appropriate.

The next version, the MM780G is already in clinical trials https://myglu.org/articles/medtronic-launches-in-home-trial-of-780g-clinical-trial-of-new-cgm-sensor


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The 670 is the next evolution of the pump with an improved algorithm, but which is really always intended to be used with sensors. In Manual Mode it responds quite like a 640, but it also has Auto Mode which aims to reduce high BG as well as avoid hypos with the intention of increasing time in range, reducing variability and targeting a BG of 6.5mmol/L.
> 
> If you aren’t using sensors a MM640G would be more appropriate.
> 
> The next version, the MM780G is already in clinical trials https://myglu.org/articles/medtronic-launches-in-home-trial-of-780g-clinical-trial-of-new-cgm-sensor


As has been said before things are changing so quickly now.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 20, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> They seem to be running the MM640G and MM670G in parallel in most places. My MM640G is almost 4 years old and coming up for renewal. In my area it seems the MM670G is only available if you can commit to full time sensors (in most cases self-funded).




You’re right, some are still issuing the 640G, in fact, my daughter has just been given one to replace her old 640 which was out of warranty. I’m not sure how much better the 670G is without the CGM as well to make use of all the extra bells and whistles.


----------

